# Big Transformation



## semojetman (Jul 5, 2013)

Before:









A little cutting and welding and narrowing


----------



## JMichael (Jul 6, 2013)

Turned out real nice.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you. I will never do that again. New trailers are too nice and cheap for what it took to build mine


----------



## Fuzz3030 (Jul 15, 2013)

Did you paint the trailer?


----------



## jethro (Aug 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321394#p321394 said:


> semojetman » 06 Jul 2013, 18:55[/url]"]Thank you. I will never do that again. New trailers are too nice and cheap for what it took to build mine



I'll bet you paid a pretty penny for that transformation! If it's any consolation, it's freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## marshman (Aug 3, 2013)

i like that trailer...(not so much the color though!! :lol: :lol: )

i like the look of the rounded edges on the steps...im guessing you used pipe...

rebuilding trailers can be a pain.... them new diamond city and ram-lin trailers are bad to the bone....

but being that im a fabricator for a living i feel like i just have to use my skills to build my own stuff...


----------



## dahut (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy Crap - but I would kill for a *shop* like that to work in.


----------

